# New research on male-female friendships



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Men's friendships with women 'driven by sexual attraction' - Telegraph



> attached women only wanted something more if their own relationship was on the rocks.


 or if they can reinvent the history of their relationship...


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Men's friendships with women 'driven by sexual attraction' - Telegraph
> 
> or if they can reinvent the history of their relationship...


I definitely agree with the premise of the article. As a guy, I just can't imagine being best friends with a woman without any sexual tension. Maybe that makes me immature, but I just don't see it. Now my STBXW always had close male friends (she had a circle of friends male/female who all hung out together), even before we married and the funny thing is, a few of them dropped off the radar as soon as we got engaged. And when we were dating - several of them were pretty frosty towards me. So obviously they wanted more than just friendship.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Comment from a reader of the article:
_
"Men's freindship with women driven by sexual attraction? Wow, next they'll tell us the sun rises in the East!!"_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> I definitely agree with the premise of the article. As a guy, I just can't imagine being best friends with a woman without any sexual tension. Maybe that makes me immature, but I just don't see it. Now my STBXW always had close male friends (she had a circle of friends male/female who all hung out together), even before we married and the funny thing is, a few of them dropped off the radar as soon as we got engaged. And when we were dating - several of them were pretty frosty towards me. So obviously they wanted more than just friendship.


I had a good female friend who was not in the least bit attractive to me. But she was a very nice person. We lost touch when she went back to Australia.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I had a good female friend who was not in the least bit attractive to me. But she was a very nice person. We lost touch when she went back to Australia.



I guess what I meant was closest or best friend. Personally I just can't see it for myself. I've never seen it in real life either.


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I had a good female friend who was *not in the least bit attractive to me*. But she was a very nice person. We lost touch when she went back to Australia.


*That's all it takes.*

I know I quoted this before, but I can't help myself, I love Nietzsche...

_"A woman may very well form a friendship with a man, but for this to endure, it must be assisted by a little physical antipathy."_
Friedrich Nietzsche

T


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

So it's a butt load of research to tell us what we already knew.


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

Tony55 said:


> _"A woman may very well form a friendship with a man, but for this to endure, it must be assisted by a little physical antipathy."_
> Friedrich Nietzsche


That quote is a real gem, I hadn't read it before. And so, so true. I can think of several women I know that would be very dangerous to be around if I found them physically attractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

We don't really need that article. We just need to go back and watch "When Harry Met Sally."


----------



## fishfast41 (Dec 12, 2010)

Opposite sex friends need to be friends of the married couple. Not of just one spouse.Anything else is just asking for trouble. From a biblical standpoint,married people are supposed to go through their spouses for this. It may sound a little extreme for todays world,but I'd bet that it works to prevent, shall we say,"inappropiate friendships"


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> As a guy, I just can't imagine being best friends with a woman without any sexual tension.


This is 100% true.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

fishfast41 said:


> Opposite sex friends need to be friends of the married couple. Not of just one spouse.Anything else is just asking for trouble. From a biblical standpoint,married people are supposed to go through their spouses for this. It may sound a little extreme for todays world,but I'd bet that it works to prevent, shall we say,"inappropiate friendships"


Very well said.


----------



## fishfast41 (Dec 12, 2010)

What really slays me about opposite sex friendships is that so many people see it as innocent, even with the obvious dangers. I remember very well as a young man in my 20's doing the dating thing,that a woman who had a lot of "guy friends" always turned out to be a ****.LOL the obvious reason is that decent women cant stand ****s,but some men love them. This isnt too hard to figure out.


----------



## fishfast41 (Dec 12, 2010)

Therefore, we have the excuse "just friends"


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

When I was married, I was good friends with many of my other best friends wives. Hugs, kisses on the cheeks, conversations and such. Now that I'm single, things are different. I don't talk to them anymore and maintain different boundries. Odd.


----------

